# Cleaning a Water Pump



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,
I had a submersible water pump given to me that I plan on using to pump water out of my barrels. It has a oil type residue on the top from who knows what.

Wondering what would be the best method to clean the pump's surface.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd try water and vinegar and see what it does. If it doesn't cut the oil, whatever you use next has got to rinse clean to not contaminate the tank. I'd consider a biodegradable soap, like the stuff backpackers use. Use a very, very dilute solution, then rinse very thoroughly. Run the pump in a separate bucket of clean water for a while to make sure the innards have no detergent or oil.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan to me....got the vinegar in house already!


----------

